# New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B - review and comparison added.



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

Dear Friends,

Yesterday I took delivery of a new Stowa Flieger Baumuster B. The only words I could speak during my first few minutes of ownership was "Wow!", over and over. Thank you Mr. Schauer and everyone at Stowa.

I went with the COSC upgrade, and I've switched to one of Jurgen's buffalo pilot straps. 

This is my second Stowa (the first was an Antea KS). 

Here's my hasty attempt at a photo. I forgot to pose the hands, and it's a low-key shot, but I think it's interesting anyway. 

If anyone has any questions about it, please feel free to ask. (Edit - I added a review of sorts a few posts down.)

Needless to say, I love it!

Cheers.


----------



## d88 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

looking good ! If you have time could you take a pic of the back please. I have a Flieger type A COSC on order and just interested in seeing if there's any difference to that of a non COSC, decoration wise.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

I really would like to see an ETA 2801 ticking in the Baumuster B.


----------



## mikesae (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Nice pic, looking forward to more....


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Wonderful watch. congrats on your purchase!


----------



## minimoog (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Very nice!

Mine should be here within the week...


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Congratulations, Grepmat. About how long did it take after you initially placed your order?

Thanks,
Myron


----------



## minimoog (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

If it helps pending Grepmat's reply, my order was confirmed on Dec 2nd, and I got the payment request on Jan 11th. So a bit quicker than expected. Mine's a non-cosc though which might make a difference...?


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

It took 3.5 months between placing the order and it being ready for delivery in mid-December. This was longer than they had predicted, presumably due to holiday orders. I didn't receive it until mid-January because I was traveling.

About the movement (per d88's request): The COSC version is highly decorated, while the standard version is plain. Both come with the German silver rotor. I took a photo of the back but the decoration did not show well. I might try again, but it looks like the movement on Stowa's web page.

I also have an older Archimede Pilot in the 39mm size. The Stowa absolutely blows it away, and the Stowa competes very, very well even with say an IWC Classic Mark XVI (which I have lusted for at times) at four times the price. Although not in the same league, I'll make a few comparisons against my older Archimede.

Both could never be mistaken for an original - they are homages - but neither would I be caught with a 55mm watch on my wrist, so that's fine!

The printing on the Stowa is impeccable, and the blued hands are gorgeous in the right light (the Archimede has black hands, as does the IWC). You might be surprised at just how small and fine some of the printed features are.

I like how the counterweight of the second hand is shaped so as to just slip into the space of the hour hand while leaving a perfect border of luminosity - a miniature eclipse every 60 seconds. This is truly superior attention to design and detail.

It has a slightly domed crystal (sapphire), which I prefer to the completely flat windowpane of the Archimede. It's subtle, but again it's a sign of quality, and it tends to minimize the reflection of lights (the lights are reflected smaller, vs. filling the face when hit just right).

The face is a slightly richer black than my old one. It's hard to tell, but I doubt that the underside of the crystal has an anti-reflective coating. The top certainly does not.

The body is more sculpted, whereas the Archimede is more of a "tuna can". It has a fine brushed finish vs. a satin bead-blasted finish on the old one.

It's a little lighter than my old one, which is appreciated, as the old one is very heavy and sags on my wrist.

It's 1mm wider and nearly 1mm taller, and the horns for the strap are longer and arc inward a little more. The extra size doesn't sound like a lot, but it is quite noticeable. I've often thought that even my old 39mm one was a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist. The Stowa is even more on the edge, but it's still acceptable. The sculpting and difference in weight helps a little, since it tends to sit slightly flatter. It certainly has a _lot_ of presence on my wrist!

My version, with COSC, has a decorated chronometer version of this particular movement. The base movement (ETA 2824-2) is a common one, and is the same as in my old watch and most others such as IWC's Classic watch. It apparently has all the highest-grade features such as improved, highly-stable spring and balance. It definitely has the upgraded balance, which has arced arms vs. straight on the Archimede's movement. It's very pretty, with perlage and blued screws, rhodium plating, etc., all of which my old watch lacks.

The decorated COSC movement costs roughly $180 Euro's extra. For me, this was worth-while, and I'm glad I ordered it this way. The movement is on display behind a sapphire window (my old one has a mineral glass back).

Instead of using a stock winder weight, it uses a hand-made German Silver one (a traditional alloy that includes no silver but is tarnish resistant). It's etched with data such as the serial number in a way that mimics the engraving on the original watches. One thing I like about the rotor is that it is flat instead of curving inwards at the outer circumference as the stock rotors do. The normal curvature is designed to accommodate smaller watch bodies. The flat Stowa rotor means that it fills the display window fully, edge to edge.

The luminosity is brighter than my old one. I like that the second hand is lumed as well (my old one is is just white paint). You normally don't need to read the second hand at night, but it's good to know that the watch is actually running. Oddly, only every other of the minute numerals (10, 20, 30...) is lumed (and none of the hour numerals) - something I hadn't expected. The non-lumed numbers and features precisely matches the lumed features in look and color when in normal light.

It has an "onion" crown as opposed to a diamond-shaped one on my old watch. I love the diamond crown, which is just about my favorite feature on the Archimede, but the onion one is well-done and it's a fitting, traditional style too.

The stock strap is good quality, but I replaced it with a buffalo one right away. If you have narrow wrists, you absolutely must order the short strap. Even the "short" Stowa strap is quite long, but it does have holes closer in. Both the Stowa strap and the buffalo strap are very bulky compared to dress straps. I feel it's barely acceptable on my narrow wrists, but both straps are much more fitting to the style of watch.

Finally, my other two favorite features, or anti-features - no date and no logo.

In short, it's awesome!

Cheers.


----------



## minimoog (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Brilliant post Grepmat - thanks for taking the time. After getting a bit cool on my incoming B due to my new Sinn 356 hogging all my affection, I'm fired up about the Stowa again now :-!

Just to address one point you made - the crystal definitely does have AR coating on the underside, as Jorg confirmed here recently.


----------



## Randito (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Congrats . You have yourself a nice watch there. I have yet to take any pictures of mine. Very nicely executed.


----------



## grepmat (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

I had looked at the Sinn 356 (Edit: 656!) on and off for a number of years. It's a very good watch. The IWC Classic series have always been attractive to me too, but at quite a bit higher price of course. Either would probably be a better fit for me, size-wise, but I couldn't be happier with the Flieger. (Edit: I meant the Sinn 656. The 356 is a fantastic watch but is too thick for me.)

The Archimede was my first mechanical watch since High School (before the quartz revolution), and was bought for its price point. It has served me well and is my rather excellent "beater" watch.

The Stowa Antea KS followed soon after, and it has been my dress watch for a few years. I had been torn between it and the Nomos Tangente. In fact, I actually "bought" the Tangente, but the store (a certain N.Y.C. authorized distributor) called me back later that day and decided they wanted more money! (This was back when they were especially difficult to find.) So I canceled the so-called purchase and got the Stowa instead. It's a brilliant and beautiful watch.

Since then, though, the Nomos retained its draw, and I recently bought it too. As good as the Antea is, the Nomos is simply better in every detail (though at almost 3 times the cost). Most particularly, Nomos has completed their transition to an in-house movement with the Glashutte seal of approval. One day, if people would like, I'll do a detailed comparison.

Regarding Jorg's comment about AR, it's hard to tell. If some model's crystals do have AR, I'd recommend that Stowa make that clear in their storefront, since it's an excellent selling point.


----------



## 62Ranger13 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Thank you for the review; very nice photo as well!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

Thanks for the review Greg. The B-dial was what got me interested in pilots watches. I have picked up a used Stowa Flieger and think I will order one of these too. By the time its ready in 3 months I should have saved enough money. It would be nice to have both in the collection.

I had a Archimede Pilot M too. I was really impressed with it. I just didn't like the position of the date.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

I got my flieger today and wow its awesome. I ordered a Baumuster B dial immediately and will look forward to receiving it in May or June.
I agree with your comparison of with the Archimede Pilot M. I had one too and thought that for the price the quality was very good. I sold it to get a Sinn 656. I think the Stowa is worth the extra money compared to the Archimede.
I was a little worried the Stowa would be too big for me too. Its case is longer and the dial is larger than on the Archimede. But it fits perfectly.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: New Stowa Flieger Baumuster B*

To grepmat, your picture makes me want to order a second Stowa...and I haven't even received my first. I think there's something wrong with me?


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

hi,
can we still get the COSC version of ETA2824-2 for this watch now?
I can't see this option on stowa website


----------



## zpyder (Jun 17, 2010)

Sadly I don't think so. I emailed Luisa at Stowa the other week, just in case, and the answer was no.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

anachy said:


> hi,
> can we still get the COSC version of ETA2824-2 for this watch now?
> I can't see this option on stowa website


No, as already explained here several times in various threads.


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

So which grade of 2824 is stowa currently using? Thx


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

anachy said:


> So which grade of 2824 is stowa currently using? Thx


As already mentioned in a lot of threads you might not have looked into - for your convenience here's what Stowa wrote some month ago:



> Please be informed that our ETA 2824-2 movement is available in elabore grade.
> See information below:
> 
> ETA 2824-2
> ...


----------



## anachy (Apr 8, 2013)

stuffler said:


> As already mentioned in a lot of threads you might not have looked into - for your convenience here's what Stowa wrote some month ago:


thx a lot for the help
I have tried to find those info by the search function
just kinda hard to find it


----------



## Julyan (Feb 13, 2013)

There is also a FAQ at stowa website which will provide answers to basic questions


----------

